# a little extra



## aj47 (Jul 22, 2014)

lips replete with love
caress my neck and shoulders
with bonus kisses


----------



## S. V. Allen (Jul 22, 2014)

Sometimes the sweetest are indeed the shortest! I really liked this, it could be expanded tonnage a really powerful sonnet-type piece?

- - - Updated - - -

Sometimes the sweetest are indeed the shortest! I really liked this, it could be expanded to make a really powerful sonnet-type piece?


----------



## aj47 (Jul 22, 2014)

It maybe could, but I said all I wanted to say.  Anything more and I'd be repeating myself or I'd lose the image in a wash of other images.

Thank you for reading and commenting.


----------



## E. Zamora (Jul 22, 2014)

I've tried writing these little gems of thought, haven't pulled it off to my satisfaction yet. Good work.

And I guess all kisses are a bonus   and something that I tend to take for granted.


----------



## Nellie (Jul 22, 2014)

astroannie said:


> It maybe could, but I said all I wanted to say......  or I'd lose the image in a wash of other images.



I like it the way it is, no more, no less. Your haikus (or are these senryus) are always good, to the point like they are designed to be.


----------



## Greimour (Jul 22, 2014)

Nellie said:


> I like it the way it is, no more, no less. Your haikus (or are these senryus) are always good, to the point like they are designed to be.



Senryu.

They are of the same design, but Senryu is on human rather than Nature - as is the case with Haiku. Senryu tends to be on human weakness or eccentric character, but I am not fully sure on what it is limited to if anything. I just know that Haiku would be 'Nature' and Senryu would be 'Human' ... beyond that, there aren't any differences I am aware of between Haiku and Senryu 

Another good piece Annie. I am determined to start trying my hand at Senryu's. I think I will start when I get back from holiday. 
(Even though I haven't actually started my holiday yet)

Perhaps my first will be aimed toward some misadventure during my travels. ^_^


~Kev

P.S - love the word "replete"; first time I have seen it used in such a way. The piece also has a tender quality that I like a lot. Nice work as always.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 22, 2014)

Love the gentle sound of this--almost like a sigh...Peace...Jul


----------



## carlo19martin (Jul 23, 2014)

It sounds nice. If I'm honest, I think it's a bit short though


----------



## ahmetax (Aug 24, 2014)

In haiku, and senryu 5+7+5 syllables are just maximums. They might have shorter lines.
The better form formula is : short+long+short lines with a maximum of 17 syllables.


----------

